# 19 Firefighters Killed in Arizona Wildfire



## muskrat89 (1 Jul 2013)

Arizona, the Firefighter community and the town of Prescott suffered a tragic loss today.

http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/region_northern_az/other/yarnell-hill-fire-wildfire-grows-to-200-acres-evacuation-center-set-up-at-yavapai-college


----------



## muskrat89 (19 Aug 2013)

Take 4 minutes and watch this

http://vimeo.com/72442899


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Aug 2013)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Take 4 minutes and watch this
> 
> http://vimeo.com/72442899



A beautiful tribute. So many thoughts extended to the families and loved ones affected and thank you's to _all_ who are in Public Service.


----------

